# JPEG-Bilder - Fehlerhafte Darstellung in IE 6



## soundchecker (2. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst ein paar Angaben zu meiner "Mühle":

Betriebssystem: XP Home Edition mit SP 1
Internet Explorer: Version 6.0.2800.1106.xpsp1.020828-1920
Outlook Express: Version 6.0.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)
Firewall: Norton Personal Firewall 2003

*Das Problem:*
Seit einigen Tagen werden im IE verschiedene JPEG-Bilder nicht mehr dargestellt und zwar unabhängig von der Größe der einzelnen Bilddateien.

Es erscheint statt des Bildes nur ein schwarz umrandetes weißes Feld als Platzhalter mit einem rotes "X" in der oberen linken Ecke. Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich eine Datei beigefügt (ich hoffe, dass sie nicht zu groß ist und auch zur Verfügung steht).

Seit ungefähr der gleichen Zeit akzeptiert mein Outlook Express bei den Kontaktnamen keine spezifischen deutschen Zeichen mehr (ä, ö, ü oder ß).

Eine Systemwiederherstellung schlug fehl. Die von XP bereitgestellten Dienste wurden ebensowenig angetastet wie die Norton Firewall-Einstellungen (es lief ja auch alles prima).

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der IE6- und der Outlook-Fehler in irgendeiner Weise zusammenhängen. Wahrscheinlich ist irgendwo eine DLL zerschossen worden oder so etwas in der Art. Ich habe aberkeine große Lust, mein "frisches" XP schon wieder neu zu installieren (ist erst seit Mitte Juli auf dem neuen Rechner).

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir bei diesem Problem helfen könnt. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Frank / soundchecker


----------



## lohokla (6. September 2003)

Vielleicht http://www.misitio.ch/ie/ie6/ie6probleme.html?!


----------



## soundchecker (7. September 2003)

Hallo lohokla,

vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise.

Ich werde mal nachschauen, ob's weiterhilft.

 
Frank


----------

